# can you tell the difference? (bare minerals)



## spencoh (Sep 12, 2006)

heres me with my old shit ass foundation






and heres me in bare minerals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








no under eye circles!!
im really excited this worked out for me after hearing from some girls that they didnt like it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 12, 2006)

you look all glowy! glad it worked for you! it was ok for me but i think i was using the wrong brush!!!


----------



## spencoh (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_you look all glowy! glad it worked for you! it was ok for me but i think i was using the wrong brush!!!_

 
speaaaaking of brushes
i hates the flawless application brush. some girls said it was fine and others hated it, so i took my chances and the damn thing was shedding before i could even get it out of the packaging, but i love the little buki brush that came with the kit


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

I think you look great in the bare minerals. Way more "healthy" I hear complaints about it itching/oxidizing etc, let me know how you like it...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I think you look great in the bare minerals. Way more "healthy" I hear complaints about it itching/oxidizing etc, let me know how you like it..._

 
i have been wearing BE for 2 days npw and it hasn't made me itch but i think it does make my face a little orange.


----------



## SeraphimRed (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone! 

First post here, but I thought I'd jump in.  The orange-y might be from the warmth minerals.  I had that issue too.  I would suggest maybe a hint of truth or glee.. I love those!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SeraphimRed* 

 
_Hi everyone! 

First post here, but I thought I'd jump in.  The orange-y might be from the warmth minerals.  I had that issue too.  I would suggest maybe a hint of truth or glee.. I love those!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no. its not from the warmth because i don't wear the all over face color. at 6am, i put the foundation on and it looks perfect but once it hit like 10am, my face is darker than it was when i have first just put the foundation on.

the only thing i put on my face is the foundation and mineral veil.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 3, 2006)

I just wanted to add:  you have gorgeous skin...don't ever tan!!!


----------



## spencoh (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_I just wanted to add:  you have gorgeous skin...don't ever tan!!!_

 


thankyou! and psh i know, im so scared of the sun/fake tans


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 7, 2006)

it looks great! Maybe the one you got was a little darker than you needed, but from the pics it looks lovely!


----------



## spencoh (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_it looks great! Maybe the one you got was a little darker than you needed, but from the pics it looks lovely!_

 
thanks 
it wasnt too dark at all?


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2006)

mmm yeah Spencer, when i saw this...it compelled me to gt some mineral makeup. and i love them


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 24, 2006)

BE makes you look more glowy... very lovely change.


----------



## super_chique (Jan 15, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## jenii (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks good! It's more natural.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 16, 2007)

I love how natural it looks, I wanna try it now. It seems to photograph really well too, doesn't make you look like a ghost like most foundation I've tried.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 16, 2007)

i used to wear bare minerals before i switched to mac. i loved it for the first few months. there are some good things about it... and im not trying to be too negative... i know you like it... but here the things i dont like about it.

*when i went to get a new foundation [same color and everything] the batch was made differently and it made me look completely orange.

*i have blotchy skin and it took a lot of buffing to get my skin to look clear.

*the brushes [especially the kabuki brush] get really rough after awhile. i actually had red skin from so much abrasion.

*the eyeshadows are really light, although they are shimmery. i love shimmer.

*the retro eyeline/eyeshadow is best used when u wet ur liner brush. however little particles fall off when applying, and u dont notice until an hour later when uve already left home and u brushed ur face and now u have little black smears all over ur cheeks. lol.

*it wipes off SOOO easily. all over my clothes. but im just clumsy. haha

*dont ever wear it when its raining. its is VERY loose, and ANY water will wash it away. dont cry either. lol.  dont dribble anything around ur mouth.

*sometimes is would go on kinda splotchy. ive noticed this on my friends before too that wear it.

sorry for all the bad things. i tried it, but i just think liquid makeup is better.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 16, 2007)

but it DOES look more natural.  and anyone that has ever worn it can tell when someone else is wearing it. it gives people that angelic glow that most women desire. good luck with it tho!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 22, 2007)

big difference! you look sickly in the first pick but with the BE you look healthy and glowing.


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 18, 2007)

i feel that if with concealer and some blush the first picture would have looked just as good. did you get a tan or not use a flash when taking the second picture? you look cute in both, but i don't feel that they are comparable


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 18, 2007)

what foundation did u used to use & what shade? i'm really pale as well and it's hard for me to find anything


----------



## fatfat (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_no. its not from the warmth because i don't wear the all over face color. at 6am, i put the foundation on and it looks perfect but once it hit like 10am, my face is darker than it was when i have first just put the foundation on.

the only thing i put on my face is the foundation and mineral veil._

 
My guess is either you use too much foundation or the color is not right for you. I had bought MAC powder compact before and the same thing happened to me. I exchanged the right color, and have no problem since. What color are you wearing now? Also, do you use any primer underneath? That'll help to hold your make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Bare Esentuals foundation, hope they'll work for you as well. And yeah, you do look better in the second picture.


----------



## thebeautybible (May 26, 2011)

the bare minerals looks really nice and healthy on you


----------

